# r9 290s and 7950



## MistaBernie

Folks, per the TOS, please keep offers to PM, and please refrain from discussing the price in the poster's thread. Thanks.


----------



## scutzi128

prices dropped


----------



## NexusRed

YGPM


----------



## scutzi128

prices dropped again


----------



## LancerVI

Payment methods not mentioned. Paypal? Amazon?


----------



## scutzi128

Sorry forgot to mention. I'll take amazon, paypal, or bitcoin.


----------



## pank

pm sent .7950


----------



## DarthBaggins

Which model Power Color 7950's? Are they the version w/ the Reference PCB?


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Which model Power Color 7950's? Are they the version w/ the Reference PCB?


These guys.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131458


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> These guys.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131458


Awesome, then they do have the reference PCB which is watercooling compatible, well according to the cooling configurator


----------



## THEoBZ

WOW 7950's actually priced right!

Good luck with the sale!


----------



## eternal7trance

Which MSI 290 is that?


----------



## scutzi128

I actually thought it was an MSI card but its actually an ASUS. This one.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HWQUI02/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## kevorawr

Pm sent.


----------



## iamwardicus

PM sent about the Asus 290.


----------



## scutzi128

Asus 290 sold to iamwardicus.


----------



## TheDarkLord100

Damn I'd buy all those 290s at $300 if I had the money !!!! Great prices!


----------



## scutzi128

screenshots posted of cards showing as unlockable


----------



## klepp0906

PM sent on the 3 reference 290s!


----------



## scutzi128

3 unlockable 290 reference cards sold.

1 reference locked 290 sold

1 powercolor 7950 sold


----------



## scutzi128

Bump prices dropped again


----------



## KarlAzytzeen

Where are you located?
Could you tell me who much cost shipping to Spain, EU?

Txs


----------



## emeianoite

7950 still up?


----------



## Fitzbane

Pm'd


----------



## remnant

nsfw: videocard porn


----------



## xILukasIx

PM'd about the non-ref 290


----------



## klepp0906

check your PM's please ;P


----------



## scutzi128

bump prices lowered


----------



## Nhb93

Everyone just getting out of mining it seems...

GLWS. Tempted, but it's just too hard to keep up with all of the new algos and coins to stay profitable, but even for gaming, tempting...


----------



## unsurper

where you located?


----------



## scutzi128

Located in PA, USA.


----------



## DuckieHo

Interested in the XFX non-reference.... what's the model?


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> Interested in the XFX non-reference.... what's the model?


This one:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HHIPM5Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## joeyc

PM Sent! Free bump


----------



## Jwilliams01207

Pm'd


----------



## soth7676

Money sent for the power color hd7950


----------



## scutzi128

3 Reference 290s left, 2 XFX 7950s left.


----------



## Noah3210

Pm sent


----------



## scutzi128

All reference 290s sold. Only 1 XFX NON-Reference, and 2 XFX 7950s left.


----------



## totaleclipse82

Do you happen to know the ASIC score of the 290 and did you register the product? Thinking about the warranty.


----------



## brettjv

Perhaps you would consider changing out the pics? Removing those of your impressive mining system, and posting pics of the actual three cards that are remaining?


----------



## scutzi128

Only the 2 XFX 7950s remain.


----------



## scutzi128

Bump for last 2 cards


----------



## scutzi128

Added better pictures of 7950s and 4 more R9 290s.


----------



## S2kphile

PM Sent


----------



## grifers

Do you have any reference 290x's ? How much money cost send here in spain? and how many days?. Thanks in advance and sorry my language use google translator


----------



## chavo12345

pm'd


----------



## MCCSolutions

PM'd


----------



## tupamaro16

YGpm.. you've bumped but not replied.


----------



## tupamaro16

YG PM again!


----------



## tupamaro16

Pm!


----------



## scutzi128

All sold. Thanks everyone!


----------

